# Fromm



## Portia18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone on Fromm? Which formula? What else has your pup been on?
Thanks


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Many people here are feeding Fromm. I'm feeding the Fromm Gold LB Adult to Teller and a mix of it with Earthborn to Gibbs. They're doing great on it! I couldn't be happier with their company and commitment to quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## goldenlover17 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi - my 6 month old Belle is on Fromm and loves it. She's on the 4 Star Nutritionals (an All Life Stages formula), and I give her all of the varieties. I started her on the regular Fromm Puppy Gold, she had loose stools, I think it was too rich for her. I switched her over to the Large Breed Puppy Gold, which she did great on. I started mixing in the 4 Star Pork & Applesauce when she was 3 months. That's the lowest protein/fat of the line, which the vet recommended. She switched over to the 4 Star line after she finished that 15 lb bag of LB Puppy, maybe about 4 1/2 months. The highest protein/fat of the line is the Salmon version, which I only give her about once every 2 weeks. The pet stores by me all give out free samples of Fromm, so I could try them without buying the big bag. I knew Fromm was a great dog food, but the thing that decided it was Belle went crazy when I gave her a piece of the food! She wouldn't eat the food her breeder had her on, Purina One LB, so I switched her right away.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I fed Fromm for a couple of years--mainly the Duck/Sweet potato and my guys loved it. 

I also tried a couple of their GF formulas, but my guys weren't overly excited about them (Game Bird and Surf and Turf). (also tried different brands of GF which they were also less than thrilled with). 

I had to take them off of it though due to potato sensitivities in my golden. 

Good food though--and good company with great customer service.


----------



## Portia18 (Aug 5, 2012)

thanks really helpful!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Riley loves his Fromm! He is currently eating the Duck & Sweet Potato!


----------



## Cora the golden (Jan 2, 2012)

We feed the Chicken a la veg Cora loves it.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Fromm is great! I know several on a Conformation Golden list are feeding it, and their dogs are doing great on it!  I have her on the Whitefish and Potato formula right now, but will probably go to the Duck our next bag.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Rindy and Finn are both on the Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato. Finn was previously on Eukanuba LBP and Wellness Super5Mix LBP, but he had gas and mushy poo on both of those. I switched him to Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach - and he was doing really well - but after he was on it for awhile he refused to eat it. I decided to switch him to Fromm and so far we haven't had any issues. Both dogs are doing well on Fromm.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Koda is on Fromm and has been for about 8 months now. She was on Purina Pro Plan Puppy before that and we tried to switch to California Natural when we transitioned off puppy and she didn't take to it at all. Then we tried Fromm and she LOVES it. We buy two bags at a time so right now she has Duck and Sweet Potato and Chicken A La Veg and we give her the Chicken in the morning and the Duck at night!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Mainly Sweet Potato/Duck for past year+. Dogs have great fur/skin/consistent poop.


----------



## Portia18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks! I had similar mushy poops and 5 times a day on wellness LBP. appreciate your info!


----------



## Portia18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Really appreciate all the replies and helpful info! going now to buy Fromm duck and sweet potato!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I feed mine FROMM's Chicken a la Veg. They all love it and Buddy seems to have a tougher stomach since starting it. He gets into food he should not have by counter surfing and pantry raiding yet no GI issues afterwards


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

My two are also on Fromms--just switched Payton over from the Large breed puppy to the 4 star line that Maya is on. I've tried a few of the flavors so far, and they've all been a big hit--Chicken ala Veg, Duck and Sweet Potato, now on the Pork and Applesauce. Although my two are not finnicky either--but I like that you can switch up the flavors with no transition.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Zoey's breeder was feeding her Fromms large breed puppy gold. I've kept her on it and she's doing great. Trying to decided when to switch her and if I should go to large breed adult gold or one of the four star varieties.


----------

